# dr j hostetters stomache biters value



## 96ram1500 (Jul 1, 2009)

ok my grandfather was super intendent over andrew johnson home in greeneville tn home of the 17th president and he had my father clean out the basement and let my dad keep all the old bottles this bottle is in perfect condition with the top piece and i was wonderin the value roughly


----------



## 96ram1500 (Jul 1, 2009)

its square bottle and says 18oz and its really dark coleredin nearly perfect condition and i can preety much prove its from andrew j house


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 1, 2009)

Can you post a picture of this bottle? I am personally a bit curious about it! Old AJ was my favorite president.. knew how to unwind..[]


----------



## 96ram1500 (Jul 1, 2009)

not sure how to post i can try to email it or send it thru picture phone  ya he did unwind i have a box full of old pill bottles too


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 1, 2009)

If you email a pic or two to   c_jonsen@yahoo.com   I will post them for you.. show us the pill bottles too!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## 96ram1500 (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry bout the pic quality its from a camera phone ill send pics of the pill bottles when my dad gets home so he can find them again


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## 96ram1500 (Jul 1, 2009)

im sure for more proof they came from the presidents hous you could look up loyd abelson and find that he was the super intendent and my dad said he found the bottles when diggind out the basement around 1980


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 1, 2009)

Actually not bad for a phone camera!


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 1, 2009)

Your bottle is one of the newest variants of this famous bottle, it is machine made and date to 1910 or so.It certainly doesn't not date to Jackson's time, not that you implied that you did. The stopper in the bottle does not belong with it, but to another bottle..Value is about $5-$10.


----------



## 96ram1500 (Jul 1, 2009)

and after he was the super intendent there he got moved to monument hill where he was buried and  lived in the house on monument hill


----------



## 96ram1500 (Jul 1, 2009)

i figured it was new because the mouth piece is machined how could i go about finding out who lived in that hous after him


----------



## 96ram1500 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for ur help do you know what bottle the stopper is for


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 1, 2009)

My guess is that the stopper goes in a chemical or apothecary bottle. The bitter's was sealed with a cork and a foil seal.. As far as finding who lived in the house at that time I am sure there is something written on the subject. If you can't find something at the home, check deeds, directories, etc..


----------

